

Are we part of the most elitist business? - imasr

Yet again, we find a post focused on drawing a line between the good programmer, and the bad one.
I think we should really be thinking how to become a better person and that does not come from stepping on everybody else, just to feed the ego.
I'm personally tired of lists of things not to do. Mistakes come from doing, and that's a fact of life, no matter in what profession you are. If the greatest minds of the world would have paid attention to this "don't do" lists, we'd still be living in caverns.
======
byrneseyeview
"that does not come from stepping on everybody else, just to feed the ego"

It's a bad sign if you think that judgments are all arbitrary and malicious.
Maybe if you thought they were less arbitrary, you'd make enough changes for
them to be less malicious, too.

~~~
imasr
Judgments are arbitrary by definition. I did go farther than I should have on
my comments and apologize for that.

~~~
byrneseyeview
How are you defining 'judgments', here? I would assume that a statement like
"A is taller than B" is not arbitrary.

